# Knee pads



## bluegrassdan (May 8, 2015)

Anybody recommend any knee pads. The only ones that don't move around for me are the cheap ones but they are just better than nothing.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

I get some from warner that are pretty decent








Warner Super Soft Knee Pads Pair 205280 - The Home Depot


Warner 10031 Knee Pads come as a pair and are super soft. These knee pads offer all the comfort needed at a reasonable price. One size fits all in these knee pads.



www.homedepot.com


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Check out the "Knee Pads" thread archived below


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

Doing 130-150 Christmas Light jobs each year, 85% of work done on roof kneeling over, I need knee pads that will not only cushion, but stay in place. I've tried maybe 15 different kinds in the last 4-5 years and these are by far the best. The straps are elastic and the velcro is substantial and strong. These are the only ones I've ever had where the velcro has never given way during use. They can be used for indoors or out. The center is rubber and outer perimeter PVC. Even though I bought 3 pair this Winter, the 1st pair is still holding strong and completely useable. You can plop right down on your knees without any discomfort.

I was cursed with skinny legs, no matter how much I try to bulk em up with lifting, so kneepads typically need to be fastened so tight that there is usually very little velcro making contact, which would always result in them giving way throughout the day. I've never had that issue with these though. 


Rexbeti Knee Pads


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

bluegrassdan said:


> Anybody recommend any knee pads. The only ones that don't move around for me are the cheap ones but they are just better than nothing.


What kind of knee pads are you looking for? What will you be using it for, and do you need them, or just want to improve comfort? Tel us a little more about what you're looking for.

I have bad knees, and prefer to use knee pads that take the weight off my knees, and rest it on the shins (like the carpet/flooring guys use). They look like shin guards, and are very comfortable to use when kneeling, but are hot and heavy. So, if you don't 'need' them (yet) they may be overkill.

Otherwise, there are many "gel pad" knee pads on the market that are extremely soft and over-padded.


----------



## fromthenorthwest (May 2, 2012)

I like the CLC Ultraflex gel. They are those light blue ones you may have seen in the store. Only around $30. Usually only need to strap the lower strap, so they stay off my knees and are nice and comfortable when I'm walking around. No Velcro to worry about either.


----------



## Madriverpainting (Aug 21, 2020)

I know they aren’t specifically knee pads..but I usually have a 1’x3’ piece of blue foam board that I lug around to kneel on when doing that type of work...I do have a pair of knee pads somewhere, and they are less work than the blue board, but super padded 😅


----------



## bluegrassdan (May 8, 2015)

Holland said:


> What kind of knee pads are you looking for? What will you be using it for, and do you need them, or just want to improve comfort? Tel us a little more about what you're looking for.
> 
> I have bad knees, and prefer to use knee pads that take the weight off my knees, and rest it on the shins (like the carpet/flooring guys use). They look like shin guards, and are very comfortable to use when kneeling, but are hot and heavy. So, if you don't 'need' them (yet) they may be overkill.
> 
> Otherwise, there are many "gel pad" knee pads on the market that are extremely soft and over-padded.


I am talking about ones that will stay in position without adjusting all the time. as a painter half of my time is on the floor cutting in.


----------



## Masterwork (Sep 13, 2020)

bluegrassdan said:


> I am talking about ones that will stay in position without adjusting all the time. as a painter half of my time is on the floor cutting in.


I still can't find anything that stays put.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

bluegrassdan said:


> I am talking about ones that will stay in position without adjusting all the time. as a painter half of my time is on the floor cutting in.











You may consider this style (articulating joint) with Gel. <-----* These tend to have the most padding of all the knee pads I've come across (I've tried most of them!), but they are also bulkier than most. note- If you have skinny legs they don't work well.

Knee pads fit everyone's legs a little differently. Hate to say it, but you'll probably have to try a few different types to see which ones stay up, and are the most comfortable. 

Make sure to buy non-marring material, for use on hardwood floors.


----------



## Joe67 (Aug 12, 2016)

Holland said:


> View attachment 111627
> 
> You may consider this style (articulating joint) with Gel. <-----* These tend to have the most padding of all the knee pads I've come across (I've tried most of them!), but they are also bulkier than most. note- If you have skinny legs they don't work well.
> 
> ...


Damn. Those things are like on the way to full storm trooper...


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

Joe67 said:


> Damn. Those things are like on the way to full storm trooper...


----------



## Joe67 (Aug 12, 2016)

Holland said:


> View attachment 111632


LOL. No shi...zzz. I can add bursitis to the crackling too...


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

*Here’s* what a lot of flooring guys use:










Or these, the AP16. These are going to be my next knee pads-$100.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> I get some from warner that are pretty decent
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’ve used those as well. Comfortable enough that I can wear them most of a day without issues. They can also be thrown in the washing machine when they get smelly.


----------



## jr.sr. painting (Dec 6, 2013)

I used to buy carhartts that had a small opening at the bottom of the double stitched knee that would allow for a thin (carhartt brand) foam knee pad to be inserted into it. It was very comfortable and did not move around at all. Do not have to remove them to launder them. Fairly thin but very effective.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PaintPants (Mar 10, 2021)

Holland said:


> View attachment 111627
> 
> You may consider this style (articulating joint) with Gel. <-----* These tend to have the most padding of all the knee pads I've come across (I've tried most of them!), but they are also bulkier than most. note- If you have skinny legs they don't work well.
> 
> ...


Hi everyone)
If you are looking for cheaper ones, maybe pads for rollerblading will be suitable? These pads haven`t gel, but have a supporting rubber inside (quite comfortable for the knees) and they are looking not so strange. Or find the pads for garden works.

Have anybody used this Star Wars set, is it worth buying?


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

PaintPants said:


> Hi everyone)
> If you are looking for cheaper ones, maybe pads for rollerblading will be suitable? These pads haven`t gel, but have a supporting rubber inside (quite comfortable for the knees) and they are looking not so strange. Or find the pads for garden works.
> 
> Have anybody used this Star Wars set, is it worth buying?


! - Hard shell knee pads (rollerblading) can marr delicate surfaces, like hardwood.

Yes, I have a pair of the articulating Gel Pads. It was a favorite with one of my crew members last year. Extremely soft, and comfortable to wear, but can be warm if worn for long periods.
I have bad knees, so now prefer knee pads that rest the body weight on the shins.


----------

